
The information industry will transform within the next years - oemerax
https://medium.com/life-tips/the-masterplan-d40640a3b2fc#.55yzlrrmi
======
fagu
"90% of the world’s data were created in the last 12 months." Wow i didn't
know that!

~~~
oemerax
Insane, right?

------
oemerax
Would love to help, if you have any questions! :)

